# CMC Markets/TradingView - technical analysis



## cb3d (10 January 2020)

Hi folks!

So I've signed up with CMC markets to have a crack at Forex. Been trading BTC solidly for about 6 months and starting to see some consistent profits (finally broke even after some heavy losses early on!). 

So yeah, opened an account with CMC CFDs.

Thing is I'm used to doing my analysis on Tradingview. Which doesn't align too well with what CMCs charts show. It makes it difficult to get my entries correct. I'm looking to make an entry on the AUDGBP but they keep being missed despite what is shown on tradingview. I get that it's different brokers blah blah blah, but has anyone got a work around for this or do I just have to suck it up and learn to use the CMC charts?

Cheers all

cb3d


----------



## peter2 (12 January 2020)

Seeing as though the US markets aren't open on Sat I'll post a few comments as a reply to your question.

I notice that Tradingview post markets for AUDGBP and GBPAUD. Most brokers only provide one market as they're opposite pairs. The most common market provided is GBPAUD.

I haven't checked if the Tradingview market for AUDGBP is a calculation of GBPAUD rather than an actual market.

Another issue to consider, are the charts showing the bid or ask? The spreads for GBPAUD are a little wider than the most popular markets and this might explain the differences you're seeing.

_edit:_ Yes, you'll have to trade the broker prices and even if they're incorrect they're always right.


----------



## Joules MM1 (12 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Seeing as though the US markets aren't open on Sat I'll post a few comments as a reply to your question.
> 
> I notice that Tradingview post markets for AUDGBP and GBPAUD. Most brokers only provide one market as they're opposite pairs. The most common market provided is GBPAUD.
> 
> ...




you can set the chart to bid/offer/mid price

the ticket is buy the offer across the spread v sell the bid price across the spread


----------

